# Bad Boyz Bad Boyz.....



## yankalip (May 24, 2006)

......whatcha gonna do?.....when these fine gentlemen of law enforcement come up to you. Better have your ducks in a row. WAY offshore with no other boats insight. Happy to say all went well and we have some new friends that patrol the Big Pond. What a badazz boat and crew.


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Louisiana boat? Where y'all that far east or were they that far west? How far out from which port where you guys? Just curious, never seen that one before


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Cool boat.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

I sure don't want them after me...cause they will dang sure catch me!
Is that an aluminum hull?


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Very interesting
I too would like to know the area he was.
But I have seen a boat just like it in Texas waters


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Same boat stopped me last year weekend after snapper season 50+ miles out of Sabine close to B-rock


----------



## yankalip (May 24, 2006)

WestEnd1 said:


> Louisiana boat? Where y'all that far east or were they that far west? How far out from which port where you guys? Just curious, never seen that one before


Ryan.....we were east but they were FAR west......I think they all have legal power in federal waters from what I gathered or one of them was a Fed.?????

Yes it was an aluminum hull and that baby was fast.

I shot about 30 pics of the boat, made a CD and sent it to them by request. They were stoked.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow, I'm surprised they let you take photos. Man, quads, that has to be crazy fast...


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Cute life jackets. 
Love to see this $1000hr suck off of our tax dollars chasing us around checking fish and 3 million dollars a day of illegal drugs are pouring in to the US .
365 days a year.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Somebody needs to show them how to smile...if I was cruising around in that boat I would be grinning like fat cat.That boat looks better than the dps sled.

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Saw a boat just like that but I think it was black pulled out of the water at Surfside Marina about a month ago.1200 horses chasing down some bandidos keeping to many snsppers!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

donf said:


> Cute life jackets.
> Love to see this $1000hr suck off of our tax dollars chasing us around checking fish and 3 million dollars a day of illegal drugs are pouring in to the US .
> 365 days a year.


Im sure they would love to bust a boat load of coke WAYYYY more than some guy with a couple extra snappers. They have a job to do. Sounds like they were professional. I see no issues. Drive on.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

I would love a boat load of coke too.......just sayin


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

A little more specs on that sweet vessel!!!!!! See link below:

http://www.metalsharkboats.com/patrol-series/40-fearless/


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

We were 91 Miles offshore of Galveston and got stopped by this boat Saturday!


----------



## redfish555 (Feb 25, 2012)

WildCard07 said:


> I sure don't want them after me...cause they will dang sure catch me!
> Is that an aluminum hull?


Yeah it s made by metal shark it o's aluminum
Cool boat!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

So are they La Fish and Game? They are federalized?


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

That's a sweet boat for sure!


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

Did you try to trade 'em a case of beer for a box of ammo?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I would think they would need a Federale on board to have jurisdiction.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Gas Can said:


> Did you try to trade 'em a case of beer for a box of ammo?


Lol


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Boat is worthless, no outriggers.


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

Crossroads said:


> Boat is worthless, no outriggers.


Nor rod holders!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

i bet you that bad boy rides smooth! esspecially with the shock absorbing seats. Feeling like your riding down the highway in 3-4's


----------



## Capt. Steve (Aug 29, 2005)

Aluminum boats are so solid you feel the full force when you pound a wave. I would say the special seats are a must.


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

reeltimer said:


> Somebody needs to show them how to smile...if I was cruising around in that boat I would be grinning like fat cat.That boat looks better than the dps sled.
> 
> sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


 `


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

reeltimer said:


> Somebody needs to show them how to smile...if I was cruising around in that boat I would be grinning like fat cat.That boat looks better than the dps sled.
> 
> sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


Thats the strike fear and intimidation look.

That boat with its crew will never make enough busts of anykind to even come close to having a justifiable cost/benefiet ratio. Another monstrous waste of taxpayer money.

End of story.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

i know ive seen how much a 40-42 ft yellowfin/invincible/hydrasprot costs. Just curious how much a metal shark set them back? with all the electronics and quads, $1 mil?


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

*Yepp*



saltwater4life said:


> i know ive seen how much a 40-42 ft yellowfin/invincible/hydrasprot costs. Just curious how much a metal shark set them back? with all the electronics and quads, $1 mil?


Buying the boat is the cheap part. Running , maintaining , storage, insurance, and most of all MANING it is the expensive part.

My guess is that IF the boat is actually used as it should be, meaning that when the seas permitt, it is out there.

Figure an annual operating cost of mid six figures easily.


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

capt4fish said:


> Thats the strike fear and intimidation look.
> 
> That boat with its crew will never make enough busts of anykind to even come close to having a justifiable cost/benefiet ratio. Another monstrous waste of taxpayer money.
> 
> End of story.


It's not a waste of money in my opinion. Those officers should have good equipment to keep them safe.

I don't believe Louisiana put that boat and crew in the gulf to make it profitable like a business. It is a nice Law Enforcement vessel capable of patrolling safely offshore. It's not always about the money.

Look at the US Coast Guard. Huge expenses, but I am glad they are there patrolling and responding to calls.

As far as the state / fed question, I believe many state officers are federally certified so they can enforce federal fisheries violations. I think they go through some extra training to get that certification. At least that is what a Tx Game Warden told me.


----------



## Fired Up (May 29, 2013)

doubt they even look at the MPG readout... bet that girl is on the pins all the time


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

looks like they busted some people around the gardens...............

http://www.louisianasportsman.com/details.php?id=5646


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

So the feds are busy pounding it up everyones rear and we are out there enforcing their rules for them?


----------



## Cobia (Jun 11, 2012)

Hypothetically speaking, if the driver and all passengers on your boat were over the leagl limit for alcohol, is it a crime if you are in federal waters. Could the officers on that boat arrest you even though BWI is a state offense?


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

*Seriously......*



Mike Trautwein said:


> It's not a waste of money in my opinion. Those officers should have good equipment to keep them safe.
> 
> I don't believe Louisiana put that boat and crew in the gulf to make it profitable like a business. It is a nice Law Enforcement vessel capable of patrolling safely offshore. It's not always about the money.
> 
> ...


It is about the money. It is always about the money.

Your example is clearly the same mind set of the politicians that have driven the U.S. into over 16 trillion dollars in debt. Enough is enough we don't need to spend anymore money we don't have for boats that will never make a meaningful bust, and will never save anyone.

Those guys are not protecting a dang thing. What..... they busted a couple of guys for 5 snapper too many and an undersized ling....really, is that all ya got?

How many thousands of snapper are being killed each time a rig is blown up? And we have to pay for boats and crews like that?

This is beyond insane.


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Here we go again the haters towards the CG ... Never ends does it?. Yes, those guys are protecting your *** , mine & everybody else's on the water . Like it or not Capt , I agree with Mark T . The CG should have the best resources our tax money can buy . Period


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

Who was it that said "those that sacrifice freedom for security will have neither, and deserve neither"?


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Marcos Domingues said:


> Here we go again the haters towards the CG ... Never ends does it?. Yes, those guys are protecting your *** , mine & everybody else's on the water . Like it or not Capt , I agree with Mark T . The CG should have the best resources our tax money can buy . Period


I agree about the CG but that is not a CG boat. How much revenue did they make off of that long run in that boat?????? Not enough to even cover the fuel let alone the salary of the crew.


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

chuck richey said:


> I agree about the CG but that is not a CG boat. How much revenue did they make off of that long run in that boat?????? Not enough to even cover the fuel let alone the salary of the crew.


Chuck , you're very right . That boat is not a CG patrol , I stand corrected Gents. 
However Id like to stick to my point , those guys are there to serve us & protect us whether LDWF , TPWF or GC . God Bless them


----------



## Talmbout (Apr 13, 2013)

That's boats going to bring some "Accountability" to the "Recreational" fisher. Look out President of the filet and release club.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Marcos Domingues said:


> Chuck , you're very right . That boat is not a CG patrol , I stand corrected Gents.
> However Id like to stick to my point , those guys are there to serve us & protect us whether LDWF , TPWF or GC . God Bless them


Hmmmmmmm......and I always thought LDFW and TPWD was in tha' business of enforcing GAME laws offshore whilst the coasties checked safety gear and such.
I'll have to let those 4 TPWD guys know that they forgot to check safety gear a coupla months ago.

Â©


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

*?????*



Talmbout said:


> That's boats going to bring some "Accountability" to the "Recreational" fisher. Look out President of the filet and release club.


 Who is this guy? I gave him some red.........


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

spurgersalty said:


> Hmmmmmmm......and I always thought LDFW and TPWD was in tha' business of enforcing GAME laws offshore whilst the coasties checked safety gear and such.
> I'll have to let those 4 TPWD guys know that they forgot to check safety gear a coupla months ago.
> 
> Â©


Hmmmmmmm, not necessarily so . Last weekend we were stop by the TPWD at the jetties when in from offshore . They checked safety gear , fish in da cooler & licenses. The CG will go thoroughly you're safety gear , boat & what not . Don't forget CG are not always looking for what fish is in your ice chest but what else is in da box . Smuggling ?
Glad that they are there doing their job , they are always polite & extremely friendly . Just like my CG Heroes , kudos to you guys .


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

What a *********** joke! Recreational fishermen ruining the fishery? Kind of like doctors treating the symptom not the cause.


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't understand it, we spend a lot of time off the shelf & i believe there are plenty of good men & women working on boats & rigs to support in a life/death situation, far faster than another law enforcement agency could help. Why not set up a fund for rescue cost with the supply/rig operators, it's about dollars...


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Wompam said:


> I don't understand it, we spend a lot of time off the shelf & i believe there are plenty of good men & women working on boats & rigs to support in a life/death situation, far faster than another law enforcement agency could help. Why not set up a fund for rescue cost with the supply/rig operators, it's about dollars...


Liability. The End.

Â©


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

That Boats 
Captured Cartel Drug Money put to good Use if ya ask me.


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

*What????*



hog said:


> That Boats ​
> Captured Cartel Drug Money put to good Use if ya ask me.​
> 
> 
> ...


The pic you posted was in a house, in Mexico, as I recall. Definately not seized by that boat or any boat.
Please provide the link that shows the boat was paid for by cartel money.

Again, that boat and its crew could be put to much better use near shore. 
Again, no significant cost/benefiet ratio to the public. Therefore a waste of tax payer money.

BTW, I do not dislike the any LEO agencey. I do dislike being treated as a criminal, unconstitutional searches and the targeted erosion of our liberties. Some of you obviously do not care about that stuff. Boot-licking liberals imo.

Most of all I hate over-policing, and that is what is happening now. Too many leo's in too many shared jurisdictions. There are not enough of the really bad guys to go around, so they pick on some smuck that has 5 snapper over the limit and short ling, that could have been caught at the jetties.

Yea... thats a good use of $1,000,000.00 plus of our tax dollars...


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

They need to leave the cartels alone before they jack around and drive the price of coke up!!!


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Maybe this one ? :flag:

http://www.vcstar.com/videos/detail/coast-guard-seizes-drug-boat/


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

how about this one Capt4

http://coastguard.dodlive.mil/2010/08/coast-guard-seizes-80-million-in-cocaine/


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

*one more*

San Juan , PR...now you're going to say that don't count as its NOT in US territory :rotfl:

http://coastguard.dodlive.mil/2010/08/coast-guard-seizes-80-million-in-cocaine/


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hrs not talking about the coast guard busting drug dealers.I think he's talking about game wardens in $500,000 boats cruising around 100 miles offshore posing for pics busting guys with extra snsppers.


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

pipeliner24 said:


> Hrs not talking about the coast guard busting drug dealers.I think he's talking about game wardens in $500,000 boats cruising around 100 miles offshore posing for pics busting guys with extra snsppers.


They're enforcing the LAW out there Piperliner period , I do respect your opinion but any single cent that goes to this guys regardless GC, GW or any other LEO's out there in the water helping us & risking their life's for us , is well worth my tax money..

If you have issues with the LEO's & dislike been police who knows what you,ve got to hide


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey Marcos..... get off the leos nuts its embarrassing


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hell why don't we just get em 70' Bayliss rigged out so they can ride in style?


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

And they're not risking their lives for us...they're getting paid and its a voluntary job they weren't drafted to be game wardens.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Hhhmmmmm...

http://www.wlf.louisiana.gov/news/36992

BTW, the feds give certain TPWD officers a badge, jurisdiction, and pay them $200 a month...this was as of several years ago...to enforce fedral waters. I am sure LDWF is allowed the same.


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

Marcos Domingues said:


> They're enforcing the LAW out there Piperliner period , I do respect your opinion but any single cent that goes to this guys regardless GC, GW or any other LEO's out there in the water helping us & risking their life's for us , is well worth my tax money..
> 
> If you have issues with the LEO's & dislike been police who knows what you,ve got to hide


I don't think they are helping at all. And they sure aren't risking their lives for us. That's as silly as saying the DPS boat that putts up and down the ICW in Port O' Connor is helping us. It's always convenient that they putt around when they have some eye candy to see. Waste of money.


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

heli.clay said:


> I don't think they are helping at all. And they sure aren't risking their lives for us. That's as silly as saying the DPS boat that putts up and down the ICW in Port O' Connor is helping us. It's always convenient that they putt around when they have some eye candy to see. Waste of money.


You believe whatever you'd like to believe , so do I period . Silly is to say that they don't risk their lives for us. Totally an understatement BUT

to each its own...

http://www.pressofatlanticcity.com/...cle_0dc92d66-0cd1-11e3-b326-001a4bcf887a.html

Guardsmen killed in the line of duty, 1876-2009
Year Cutters Small boats
1870-79 n/a 10^
1880-89 n/a	25 
1890-99 n/a	18 
1900-09 n/a	16 
1910-19	144# 6 
1920-29	44 24 
1930-39	25 24 
1940-49	964* 87* 
1950-59	18 12 
1960-69	32 16 
1970-79	21 6 
1980-89	27 0 
1990-99	4 7 
2000-09	4	2 
Total 1,283	253 
^ â€" since 1876
# â€" since 1917, includes casualties in WWI
* â€" includes casualties in WWII
Source: U.S. Coast Guard

Food for thoughts , there is more data about it, just google it.


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

heli.clay said:


> I don't think they are helping at all. And they sure aren't risking their lives for us. That's as silly as saying the DPS boat that putts up and down the ICW in Port O' Connor is helping us. It's always convenient that they putt around when they have some eye candy to see. Waste of money.


No kidding!How many others boats could they have bought for the price of one yellowfin?even if it was confiscated money its still tax payers money.I bet they don't have any problems getting guys to work the weekend when your cruising around in a yellowfin or a metal shark with quad 300s!hell sign me up for a weekend or two for a ride along!


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Marcos Domingues said:


> Latest BAD *** GC Vessel , cost $88 Mill per piece. 114 more to build. Awesome


Again its not the coast gaurd ,navy,air force,army or marines I'm talking about


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Pipe...sorry bud but who's talking to yo ?


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

pipeliner24 said:


> Again its not the coast gaurd ,navy,air force,army or marines I'm talking about


Sentinel I , $88 mill a pop . The vigor second pic , latest Tech,,who knows $$$ bill


----------



## DoubleDip (Sep 3, 2009)

*Breaking Bad*



hog said:


> That Boats
> Captured Cartel Drug Money put to good Use if ya ask me.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

Marcos Domingues said:


> Pipe...sorry bud but who's talking to yo ?


Who listens to you?


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

Marcos Domingues said:


> You believe whatever you'd like to believe , so do I period . Silly is to say that they don't risk their lives for us. Totally an understatement BUT
> 
> to each its own...
> 
> ...


So your stats are about the C.G. They are out in **** weather saving lives and searching. I didn't in any way take away from what those guys do. Kudos to the Coast Guard and the lives they save.

I did however discount the DPS guys and their toy, as well as those fish and game guys out chasing all those terrible snapper thieves. You think that fish and game boat will EVER be out in bad weather? Ha.... Guarantee those boys will say "it's not safe, we should stay in"


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

heli.clay said:


> So your stats are about the C.G. They are out in **** weather saving lives and searching. I didn't in any way take away from what those guys do. Kudos to the Coast Guard and the lives they save.
> 
> I did however discount the DPS guys and their toy, as well as those fish and game guys out chasing all those terrible snapper thieves. You think that fish and game boat will EVER be out in bad weather? Ha.... Guarantee those boys will say "it's not safe, we should stay in"


YUpP


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

For arguements sake, when does a regulation or law become not worthy of being enforced? Only


----------



## pipeliner24 (Apr 10, 2013)

I say enforce em.but I think there's a cheaper way to do it,like a few small boats at the passes checking boats coming in.saves on boat cost officer safety and fuel bills.


----------



## txcbc (Jun 27, 2006)

LA has thumbed their nose at the Feds by opening their own state water season. They are claiming waters further out than Federally recognized based on a law passed by their legislature. The CG was used to enforce the federal laws in state waters as the LA warden had to follow their marching orders.

Don't you find it odd that LA Wardens would be enforcing Federal regulations in Federal waters against TX residents? Are they doing the same against LA residents?

All the blah, blah about the cost of the boat and cost of operations is the smaller question. The focus should be on the selective enforcement.


----------

